# Verizon DSL Westell 327W password randomly reset



## davy415 (May 2, 2008)

Hi, I moved into a new place and got Verizon DSL in February. Since March, my internet has stopped working at least 4 times for seemingly no reason.

Each time it happens, I'll try to log on, but none of my pages will load. I call up Verizon tech support, and they send me to the http://192.168.1.1 website to re-enter my username and password. The first two times this happened, I simply re-entered my username and password that I had configured when we set up the system, and then pressed "connect" and the internet started working again. (why I had to do this is beyond me and I think it's stupid to have a password in the first place).

The third time this happened was last weekend. Simply entering the password and username did not work- gave the message "Authorization Failure, retry password" or something like that. I was almost positive I had the right password, but I couldn't find the paper I wrote it on so I thought maybe it was wrong, so the tech re-set the password, which made the thing work.

The re-set password was only good for 24 hours so I changed it and WROTE DOWN the new password so I wouldn't forget in case this happened again.

Well, yesterday it did happen again. I went to http://192.168.1.1 to re-enter the password I wrote down and IT DIDN"T WORK. Gave the "Authorization Failure" message. The tech on the phone said I had to re-set the password again.

Is the Westell modem randomly changing my password so that I can't log onto the internet??? Is there anything to do to prevent this in the future?? Why does my old password stop working in the first place??

It is particularly annoying because the Verizon account is in my landlord's name (he's a nice guy and we didn't want to pay the extra fees for setting up a new account- they wouldn't let us transfer the existing account to our name) so we have to call him every time this happens, and he has to call THEM to reset the password because they won't let anyone but the account holder do it. It's even more frustrating because he's not at the house when he does this and it adds extra steps.

Please help!! Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Something is very odd, because the router can scramble the configuration, but it sounds like Verizon is actually changing the password on the account. I don't see how we can do anything about that.


----------

